# the postman rang twice today.



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are some photos of a few things that arrived today. And one of my humidors. Ignore the reading on the caliber 3. I was doing something else with it, and had just stuck it back in for photo. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Enjoy them.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Nice Grab!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice, Jerry. I could come over and help you season that humi. I work for cigars


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice! I like the Monte Whites have a few im aging to enjoy later. The Macanudo I did not care to much for tho... Can't go wrong with a RyJ any blend as far as I'm concerned...
What size Humi is that? It looks pretty nice!!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice pick up Jerry, enjoy!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice pick ups.


I had the same Humidor and it leaked bad around the analog in the front.


Hope yours seals better than mine..the Humi looks great full!!



Shawn


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Two Answers. 
1) It states it holds about 125. I have about 75 in it know, with more room.

2) About the leaking from the front analog. This was my first humidor(A few weeks old), and I was having problems with the rh which showed on the analog. Couldnt see any drafts, but the front analog is very sensitive to a/c being put on in the room. Even though when I put the a/c on the analog will drop down to 58-60 rh, the digital insite stays at a constant 67-70. so I just ignore the analog, but it looks great on the front doesnt it???
Much regards Jerry


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

My humi has a similar front mount analog hygro...and the drill hole was too big also. It is almost as if they DESIGN it to leak around the hygro.

Anyone know if this is supposed to leak by design? To allow SOME air flow to prevent mold/stale air etc?

In any case, you can "caulk" around the analog with some plastic baggie to prevent the leaking if you want to. :ask:


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Gotta love the postman


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice looking Humi!


----------



## JKVR6M69 (Aug 7, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice!
I have never seen En Vidrio before?
They look very attractive, are they medium bodied?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

GJProductions said:


> very nice!
> I have never seen En Vidrio before?
> They look very attractive, are they medium bodied?


 They are suppossed to be full bodied. I have put them down, for a bit of cooler weather. I am actually excited about this cigar. I guess another month will tell here in the mid atlantic-hudson valley area. 
Plus the wife has already cleaned and defumed the large glass tubes, and is part of her spice collection now. those tubes are great for spices. We attach a little magnet of the side, and we have a large piece of metal inside one of the cabinets, that all the spices in glass tubes, magnatize to. So they are out of the sun, heat, moisture, and easy to pour. 
She must have around 100 tubes. We have traveled all over the world and thus her cooking has picked up from southeast asia, asia, east and western europe, california cuisine, south mex, southern barbeque and south american, along with her irish, german, greek, english roots. 
I am the tastr guinea pig everynight. (Yes dear, the food is great. wheres that damn dog????)

Much regards Jerry


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice pick up. I grabbed a Perdomo EV box as well. Enjoy your new gars.


----------



## Wsu99999 (Aug 13, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Here are some photos of a few things that arrived today. And one of my humidors. Ignore the reading on the caliber 3. I was doing something else with it, and had just stuck it back in for photo.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


Jerry - Just curious, but what did that Humidor run you? It looks very nice.
Regards,
Arron


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Wsu99999 said:


> Jerry - Just curious, but what did that Humidor run you? It looks very nice.
> Regards,
> Arron


 I picked it up at cigarsextra.com. I believe it was 79 dollars. Very beautiful in person. Very laquered. Well worth it. Took me a few weeks before it settled in, but this really my first humidor and didnt know what to expect, even though I followed the instructions. 
I love the large hydro. I can see if from across the room, even with my old eyes. If you want some additional photos, let me know and I will take some. 
The large credo in it, works just fine also. No need to buy anything else. Filled it up with pg, waited a few day, and added a few squirts of distilled water, and after about three weeks, the rh stays between 66 and 68. 
The analog hydro, seems to be about 3 degrees short, but I dont think its adjustable, according to the company. 
But with the beveled glass window, I have a caliber 3 directly in front, and can see my rh at all times. 
I am getting so bad, that when I get up at night to use the bathroom(I am 62 now) I take my radioshack magnifying glass with a light on it, and check out my babies before takeing a whizz. :flame:
Thompson has it for 10 dollars more, but they seem to be a ruse with them, and always backordered .

Any questions, shoot, Much regards Jerry


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nicely done! Now fill up that humi and get another!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

ca21455 said:


> Nicely done! Now fill up that humi and get another!


 Tis filled and almost three more like it. I just ordered a smaller sized humidor, because I want to pick up some acid samplers and from what I am told , I should store them separately. So I ordered another thompson special for 25 bucks, as I find their cheap cherrywood humidor works very well, and holds about 40 corona sized. 
Want to get it regulated first before I order the acids. For some reason, this cheap thompson tends to run high rh for about 10 days before it settle in. And stays at about 69 rh on the nose after that, just using that small credo. Seems to work just fine. Even the cheap hygro is right on with the caliber 3. Didnt need to adjust or salt test.

Much regards Jerry


----------

